# Fixed Peaks



## solitairex (16 December 2010)

Well out hunting, I know fixed peaks look smartest, but I can't decide whether to get a HS1 which would look quite smart and have a silk, or to get a beautiful fixed peak - the amount of times I've gotten smacked in the face I think its just gonna either really hurt the horse and protect me, or it might just really hurt my neck. OR it would break and then be useless... I could wear the fixed peak for showjumping but not cross country, so I think the HS1 would be more practical - help me decide?


----------



## JanetGeorge (16 December 2010)

When you say 'fixed peak' do you mean a cap where the peak is rigidly attached to the cap??  If so, do NOT touch with the proverbial bargepole!  They are dwonright dangerous and I know TWO people who had a skull fracture at the back of the head as a result of wearing one!


----------



## solitairex (16 December 2010)

- Yes, like that! And ok, definitely steering clear of them... thanks for making my decision!


----------



## JenHunt (16 December 2010)

About half of the folk I hunt with wear an HS1 with a velvet cover. looks smart enough, and you know your head is protected!.

ditto JG about the skull fractures - it's just not worth the risk, you've only got one head!


----------



## solitairex (16 December 2010)

HS1 it is then... thankyou! x


----------



## natalia (16 December 2010)

Beagler! lol.


----------



## solitairex (16 December 2010)

So dangerous aha... if you mean a strapless one? x


----------



## houndsplease (17 December 2010)

wouldnt hunt in anything other than a fixed peak and as soon as i can afford my patey i shall hunt in that and nothing else.


----------



## solitairex (17 December 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/SolitaireRules?feature=mhum#p/a/f/1/s0t37we057k - Look at the photo at 8.55... what good is the hat then?! Aha they do look beautiful though. x


----------



## houndsplease (17 December 2010)

not much i can say to that because its of no use at all in that situation but still doesnt change my mind.

But what a fantastic video being able to watch the golden button like that. im feeling a new a new challenge coming on although think would need to a different horse and would definatly be in a jockey skull for that.


----------



## solitairex (17 December 2010)

I want to do it, will have to wait 2 years though as you have to be 16! I know my horse could do it, just whether I would be able to hang on aha! And glad to hear, and a body protector too


----------



## stroppymare153 (24 December 2010)

houndsplease said:



			wouldnt hunt in anything other than a fixed peak and as soon as i can afford my patey i shall hunt in that and nothing else.
		
Click to expand...




hahaha - just come from the Commando thread!! brought up some interesting mental images!

sorry.....


----------



## houndsplease (24 December 2010)

haha lmao


----------



## Gucci_b (24 December 2010)

A good friend of mine came 12th in that Golden Button race. It certainly isn't for the faint hearted, and a race for the very bold.  As for the hat.... I would go for the HS1 for sure


----------



## RunToEarth (26 December 2010)

houndsplease said:



			wouldnt hunt in anything other than a fixed peak and as soon as i can afford my patey i shall hunt in that and nothing else.
		
Click to expand...

But Pateys have a fixed peak? I've broken my nose with a fixed peak, and cracked my cheekbone without one. 
I'm a patey fan, I love mine.


----------



## solitairex (26 December 2010)

stroppymare153 said:





hahaha - just come from the Commando thread!! brought up some interesting mental images!

sorry..... 

Click to expand...

- Hahaha! That made me chuckle out loud! 



Gucci_b said:



			A good friend of mine came 12th in that Golden Button race. It certainly isn't for the faint hearted, and a race for the very bold.  As for the hat.... I would go for the HS1 for sure
		
Click to expand...

- I really want to do it when I am old enough! Know the horse would do it - just whether I can hang on....


----------



## wilsha (6 January 2011)

hehe that video is of my local hunt 
i always thought beagalers were made to stay on better
and i have found a skull cap is much better and more useful than my old velvet fixed peak


----------



## Scoutie (7 January 2011)

Last weekend I saw someone fly through the air and land on her forehead, she was wearing a HS1 (which I also wear).  She was unconsious when I reached her, luckily there was a doctor in the field who checked her out and she only had concusion (I say this lightly but I know it can be more severe) but if she had a fixed peak I think it possible that she could have received a neck injury.  As it was she had a huge bruise appearing on her forehead before she even left the field.  Having seen an accident like this I would not advise a fixed peak.

I would also advise a hat with a chin strap after seeing my friend jump a five bar gate, loose his balance and watch his hat fall off (same day).  It was funny to watch but may not have been so funny if he had also fallen off.


----------



## Dogstar (7 January 2011)

By 'fixed peak,' do you mean the Patey or the modern safety versions of the old velvet cap? If the latter, I thought they have peaks that are flexible enough to bend/be safe in a fall? I don't get much choice as I have an oval head and all jockey skulls give me a headache after 1/2 to 1 hour. I bought a Fiona's hat this season and like it a lot.


----------



## Zebedee (8 January 2011)

Dogstar said:



			By 'fixed peak,' do you mean the Patey or the modern safety versions of the old velvet cap? If the latter, I thought they have peaks that are flexible enough to bend/be safe in a fall? I don't get much choice as I have an oval head and all jockey skulls give me a headache after 1/2 to 1 hour. I bought a Fiona's hat this season and like it a lot.
		
Click to expand...

You are quite correct that any hat that confirms to current BSI standards, (which Pateys don't) will have a peak that will collapse on impact, as well as a three point harness. I don't know if Pateys have a flexible peak or not - probably the least of worries for anyone who does have a fall wearing one though !
There are also some other standard markings which conform, SEI ASTM are two that spring readily to mind.


----------



## gonebananas (9 January 2011)

as for the modern flexible fixed peaks, i would not wear after having a fall whilst jumping in one. yes they are flexible and move but it still bangs your head and hurts your neck a hell of a lot! I was dizzy and nearly blacked out, not too great :/


----------



## RunToEarth (11 January 2011)

Zebedee said:



			You are quite correct that any hat that confirms to current BSI standards, (which Pateys don't) will have a peak that will collapse on impact, as well as a three point harness. I don't know if Pateys have a flexible peak or not - probably the least of worries for anyone who does have a fall wearing one though !
There are also some other standard markings which conform, SEI ASTM are two that spring readily to mind.
		
Click to expand...

I fell off three years ago in my arena wearing an approved BSI showjumper 2000 hat, which had a fixed peak. It snapped downwards and broke my nose, the hat also moved a lot during the fall, to say I had it properly fitted. Now not everyone is a fan of Pateys, and I know they are not the safe option, but my head would have to fall off before my Patey moves...


----------



## solitairex (11 January 2011)

RunToEarth said:



			but my head would have to fall off before my Patey moves...
		
Click to expand...

- but the photo in the video I posted earlier, theres fell off, must just have been ill fitting for them? xx


----------



## RunToEarth (11 January 2011)

solitairex said:



			- but the photo in the video I posted earlier, theres fell off, must just have been ill fitting for them? xx
		
Click to expand...

I was only commenting on my own hat, I can't speak for anyone elses, mine is relatively new and fits incredibly close. Of course it isn't going to save you in a fall, but mine would certainly not fall off!


----------

